# Flatbread



## LadyCook61 (Mar 11, 2008)

I had a grapefruit sized frozen bread dough so decided to make flatbread, with sauteed sweet onion and yellow peppers, garlic powder, parsley, dried red pepper flakes, sprinkled some mexican cheese mix on top , along with some grated reggiano. It turned out pretty good, tho I might have put a little too much red pepper on it , I ate some of the bread 10 min. ago and my mouth is still tingling.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 11, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I had a grapefruit sized frozen bread dough so decided to make flatbread, with sauteed sweet onion and yellow peppers, garlic powder, parsley, dried red pepper flakes, sprinkled some mexican cheese mix on top , along with some grated reggiano. It turned out pretty good, tho I might have put a little too much red pepper on it , I ate some of the bread 10 min. ago and my mouth is still tingling.


 

sounds interesting . probably to hot for me. 

babe


----------

